
The Sound in Havana: What Americans Heard in Cuba Attacks - mudil
https://apnews.com/88bb914f8b284088bce48e54f6736d84
======
mzs
[https://storage.googleapis.com/afs-
prod/media/afs:Medium:145...](https://storage.googleapis.com/afs-
prod/media/afs:Medium:1450160048/1000.mp4)

[https://imgur.com/a/tkMAo](https://imgur.com/a/tkMAo)

[https://imgur.com/a/s1a1M](https://imgur.com/a/s1a1M)

~~~
xr4ti
You got a more descriptive caption for the imgur link?

~~~
mzs
sorry not something that would fit in 80 characters or so, start here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrogram](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrogram)

And really there is not much the image divulges, the audio was modified,
recorded on unknown device, and the compression affected it, but there are
hints.

